# Haunted Houses in Northern VA



## JennyParnassus (Sep 30, 2018)

Which haunted houses have you already visited in Northern VA? What did you think of them? I ask, because my sister recently moved to VA.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey fellow NOVA person! This might help, I haven't personally been to any of these (I usually go to Busch Gardens or drive down to Universal Orlando), but perhaps this year I'll o to one: https://www.virginiahauntedhouses.com/virginia-haunted-houses.aspx


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Check out Red Vein haunted house in Ashland VA. https://redveinhaunt.com/


----------

